# Indian Egg Donor (with picture or known)



## tealights (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi, Has anyone found an Indian egg donor, where you were able to see the picture or a video message? Or if not indian then one with a similar complexion? I don’t want to use a donor where I haven’t seen the picture.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, have you contacted sperm/donors banks?


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

I know that with clinics in Russia, they have a donor database where you are able to see photos of the donors when they are children and choose your donor (you can also request to see adult photos if you wish).  

Best of luck. x


----------

